# Compras en China FreeShipping



## culebrasx (Oct 11, 2008)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Yo estoy interesado en una potencia IGBT, pero a estos transistores no les encuentro en mí país. Aquí te dejo algo que baje hace poco.


Escrito en este hilo:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-igtb-11773/

Hola, despues de leer unos cuantos hilos, creo que voy a montar ese amplificador, como parece ser que en Valencia, España, les cuesta encontrar "un poquito" estos transistores, el GT20D201-101, opté por buscar por Internet y en esta pagina http://www.hkinventory.com/public/Home.asp, lo venden varias empresas, rellené un par de formularios y ahora tengo mas de 50 emails en la bandeja de entrada de empresas que me venden "GT20D201-NEW AND ORIGINAL" algunas por 2,5$ y otras por 20$, me parece un poco extraño una diferencia tan grande de unas empresas a otras, alguien ha tenido alguna experiencia similar? Si se considera oportuno puedo poner algún email en el hilo.
También he decidido postear ya que he leído por ahí bastantes veces personas con problemas para conseguir esos transistores y si pudiera servir de ejemplo mi caso, muchas gracias a todos y un saludo desde el Mediterráneo


----------



## zopilote (Oct 11, 2008)

Lo que he podido percatarme es que me pueden traer IGBTs de canal N, más no del P. Una pregunta, en pocas cantidades estos salen caros, pero te dan precios bajos solo si llevas 1000 piezas, algo en tus mail  sobre las cantidades minimas que pueden atender. Gracias por tu interes.


Etolipoz
----------


----------



## fermarlo (Oct 12, 2008)

Yo también "ando" detrás de los GT20D101. Lo he intentado con varios proveedores nacionales y no hay forma de encontrarlos.
Poseo cuatro GT20D201 (los P) y tengo mucho interés en comprobar las excelencias de estos IGBT's que, dicen, combinan las buenas características de entrada de los Mosfet con las aún mejores de salida de los bipolares.
A ver si entre todos conseguimos algo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2008)

Si les ofrecen alternativas de reemplazo, verifiquen la frecuencia a la que pueden trabajar, por algún "Otro" extraño motivo (Aparte de la escasees y el precio), ahora vienen (La gran mayoría) para bajas frecuencias y no son aptos para audio.


----------



## yoelmauri (Mar 24, 2009)

Bueno, estoy por fabircar unas potencias (para moto) y necesito comprar disipadores, aca en Junin (260km de capital) son caros. Alguien conoce algun lugar de bs as. que tenga algun catalogo o pagina por internet? saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2009)

yoelmauri dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, estoy por fabircar unas potencias (para moto) y necesito comprar disipadores, aca en Junin (260km de capital) son caros. Alguien conoce algun lugar de bs as. que tenga algun catalogo o pagina por internet? saludos



Acá: http://www.disipadores.com/index.htm

Saludos!


----------



## yoelmauri (Mar 24, 2009)

Gracias ezavalla, mas que obvia la pagina! Saludos y gracias


----------



## Tarkus (Oct 19, 2009)

culebrasx dijo:


> Hola, despues de leer unos cuantos hilos, creo que voy a montar ese amplificador, como parece ser que en Valencia, España, les cuesta encontrar "un poquito" estos transistores, el GT20D201-101, opté por buscar por Internet y en esta pagina http://www.hkinventory.com/public/Home.asp, lo venden varias empresas, rellené un par de formularios y ahora tengo mas de 50 emails en la bandeja de entrada de empresas que me venden "GT20D201-NEW AND ORIGINAL" algunas por 2,5$ y otras por 20$, me parece un poco extraño una diferencia tan grande de unas empresas a otras, alguien ha tenido alguna experiencia similar? Si se considera oportuno puedo poner algún email en el hilo.
> También he decidido postear ya que he leído por ahí bastantes veces personas con problemas para conseguir esos transistores y si pudiera servir de ejemplo mi caso, muchas gracias a todos y un saludo desde el Mediterráneo


 

El problema que hay es la falsificación de componenetes, si te ofrecen un Toshiba a $2,50 seguro es falsificado, una forma de detectarlos es raspando la serigrafia, si se sale seguro es falso, mi consejo es que los compres en una casa de electrónica reconocida.


----------



## palomo (Oct 26, 2009)

EL amigo TARKUS  dijo  ***mi consejo es que los compres en una casa de electrónica reconocida.***  hmmmmm


Pero esto es como el perro que se persigue su cola y no la alcanza, si en mi pais no se consiguen y la unica posibilidad es pedirlos por internet a una empresa X, y me recomiendan comprarlo en una casa de electronica reconicida, voy a tener que sacar una visa para ir a otro pais por unos "GT20D201" sirve que me voy de vacaciones, ho que me saldria mas barato. 

Saludos


----------



## Tarkus (Oct 28, 2009)

palomo dijo:


> EL amigo TARKUS dijo ***mi consejo es que los compres en una casa de electrónica reconocida.*** hmmmmm
> 
> 
> Pero esto es como el perro que se persigue su cola y no la alcanza, si en mi pais no se consiguen y la unica posibilidad es pedirlos por internet a una empresa X, y me recomiendan comprarlo en una casa de electronica reconicida, voy a tener que sacar una visa para ir a otro pais por unos "GT20D201" sirve que me voy de vacaciones, ho que me saldria mas barato.
> ...


 
Estimado amigo, cuando digo que "los compres en una casa reconocida" no me refiero a que deposites tu humanidad en ella, tambien puedes hacerlo por internet, pero siempre que esta casa demuestre alguna minima trayectoria.
En mi pais se consiguen en la casa Dicomse, que forma parte de una red internacional que proveen componentes electronicos en pequeña escala, Comercial I.C.S.A. podes entrar a  www.dicomse.com.ar y encontrar alguna de esta red que te quede mejor, lo que si te comento que aqui cuestan promedio U$S 45 c/u suerte con los IGBT.


----------



## MacPerez (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola a todos:

Hace tiempo que vengo observando este foro y hoy me he decidido a registrarme. 
Vivo en Madrid. 

Quería preguntaros qué tiendas usáis cuando compráis por Internet. En Madrid suelo visitar un par de tiendas de componentes pero están de vacaciones de verano..., de ahí que tenga que recurrir a Internet. 

Bueno, esa es mi pregunta. ¡Ah! indicad, por favor, desde dónde hacéis el encargo ya que, obviamente, no es lo mismo los gastos de envío de una cibertienda con base en Lima, Buenos Aires o Madrid.


----------



## chapin (Ago 12, 2010)

sparkfun en u.s.a. al igual que jameco electronics


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2010)

MacPerez dijo:


> .....Vivo en Madrid......


¿ Pasaste por aquí ?

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## Limbo (Ago 12, 2010)

Buenas,

No sé si diotronic lo conoces: http://www.diotronic.com/

Saludos.


----------



## MacPerez (Ago 13, 2010)

Qué buen link

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores

¡muchas gracias!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 14, 2010)

Tema cerrado...


----------



## Emi77 (Ago 30, 2010)

Hola Compañeros, les dejo una pagina en la cual pueden comprar algunos componentes electrónicos o herramientas, se comento en un post del foro, pero creo que le puede servir a alguien que no lo vea.
Hay precios buenos, la calidad es china, supongo que ya todos debemos tener experiencia con este tipo de productos, pero se puede llegar a encontrar algo interesante.

http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.410

http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.404

http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.403

http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.409

La pagina vende todo tipo de productos, pero les dejo los links de los productos que apuntan a la electrónica, que es a lo que nos dedicamos en el foro.

NO SE BUSCA HACER NINGUN TIPO DE PROPAGANDA, SOLO DAR UN DATO QUE PUEDE INTERESAR A LOS MIEMBROS DE LA COMUNIDAD..

Les dejo algunos consejos:
*Comprar atraves de PayPal
*Si quieres comprar varios productos, es mejor si los compras con un buen margen de días, por ejemplo comprar una semana un producto y la próxima semana el otro, con esto tratamos de que los productos vengan en paquetes separados.
*Considerar el peso del producto, se recomienda no comprar productos de mas de 500g.
*Siempre corroborar que el producto sea Free Shipping.
*Tarda alrededor de un mes que llegue a domicilio.
*Googlear un poco sobre el tema por que hay mucha gente que ha realizado compras satisfactoriamente y pueden obtener algo positivio para realizar sus compras.

Aclaro que soy de Mendoza/Argentina y los productos que compre con unos amigos llegaron.
No me hago cargo del mal uso que le puedan dar ni de inconvenientes que les puedan surgir, solo paso el dato por que ha alguien le puede ser de ayuda.

Saludos!!


----------



## g.corallo (Ago 30, 2010)

hola me intereso el tema pero en que moneda estan expresados los precios?


----------



## Emi77 (Ago 30, 2010)

Dolares..Si no me equivoco PayPal tiene una cotización del dolar apenas superior, solo eso hay que tener en cuenta.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 31, 2010)

Me llamo la atencion... Ya haz comprado una vez por alli?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2010)

Vaya que si hay multimetros ahí, sin duda, bien chinos!!!


----------



## Emi77 (Ago 31, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Me llamo la atencion... Ya haz comprado una vez por alli?



Si, un par de compras y llego todo bien.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2010)

Emi77 dijo:


> Si, un par de compras y llego todo bien.



Aún el producto no pase de 5 $USD El envío sigue siendo gratis?


----------



## Traviato (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola.

Ya he comprado varias veces en esa tienda y nunca he tenido ningún problema. Algunas veces tarda en llegar casi un mes y otras a los ocho dias lo tienes en casa.

Otra tienda "Free Shipping" es esta:



```
http://shop.accessory4you.com/index.asp
```


tampoco me ha dado nigún problema, tiene unos medidores de tensión y corriente muy baratos.

Saludos.


----------



## Emi77 (Ago 31, 2010)

Si el producto dice Free Shipping el envio es gratis, va no es gratis si no que esta incluido en el precio que publican, la verdad no se como puede ser tan barato el envío.
Pero compre un producto de 14 dolares y llego sin problemas, hay que trarar de no superar los 25 dolares, por que te lo pueden frenar en aduana (esto es al menos en Argentina).


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2010)

Emi77 dijo:


> Si el producto dice Free Shipping el envio es gratis, va no es gratis si no que esta incluido en el precio que publican, la verdad no se como puede ser tan barato el envío.
> Pero compre un producto de 14 dolares y llego sin problemas, hay que trarar de no superar los 25 dolares, por que te lo pueden frenar en aduana (esto es al menos en Argentina).



Gracias por la info. Se me hace muy bueno, han de amortizar todos los gastos de envío, mercancía barata y muchas ventas. Hay muchas cosas interesantes.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Emi77 (Ago 31, 2010)

Lean estos links, para darse una idea de como comprar:

http://armatucompu.wordpress.com/2010/08/18/comprar-en-dealextreme/

http://www.taringa.net/posts/economia-negocios/2596114/Dx-DealExtreme-(Mi-experiencia).html

http://geekeados.com.ar/2009/03/15/comprando-en-dealextreme/

Hay muchas paginas que tienen el mismo sistema de ventas, pero esta es la única (que yo conozco) que vende algunos productos relacionados con la electrónica.


----------



## juanma (Oct 17, 2010)

Buenas, hay interesados (en argentina) en formar algun grupo de compras para componentes en el exterior?

Calculo que nos va a ser mas barato si nos organizamos y hacemos el encargo como uno solo, y de ahi, una vez el paquete en el pais, se reparte a cada uno segun lo que pidio.

No se que tanto se consigue en Baires, pero por ejemplo, me gustaria contar con algunos FETs para etapas de entrada, transistores duales, transistores Sanken (2SA/2SC) y Hitachi (2SK/2SJ). He visto perillas tambien que me gustaria tener. Capacitores para etapas de entrada (1U$S), etc. Parlantes, por que no.

Esto es para ver si hay interesados. De aca a una hipotetica compra falta un tiempo, pero si hay gente, estaria bueno ir viendolo.

Saludos!


----------



## ilcapo (Oct 17, 2010)

buena idea, a mi me dijeron que los chinos te venden los componentes por kilo,,,,,pero el problema es la aduana,, necesitariamos un despachante de aduana autorizado que retire la mercaderia, y creo que costaria mas caro que los componentes mismos, ademas de los impuestos de aduana,,,,


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2010)

El tema ya estaba en el Foro, así que lo unifiqué, por aquí algo que viene al caso:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/importacion-componentes-argentina-regimen-aduanero-42333/


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 19, 2010)

En esta pagina fue que compre mis IR2110 (bajo el respaldo de eBay)

http://www.partspipe.com/

Tiene una buena variedad de componentes...


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 19, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> En esta pagina fue que compre mis IR2110 (bajo el respaldo de eBay)
> 
> http://www.partspipe.com/
> 
> Tiene una buena variedad de componentes...



Vaya que tienen cosas interesantes...  ¿Procedimiento de compra?  

Saludos!


----------



## seaarg (Oct 19, 2010)

Yo compre por eBay a China. Los productos llegaron sin problemas pero tardan mas o menos 1 mes. Incluso uno de us$ 60 paso la aduana sin mas (andan bastante abiertos estos tiempos, pero es hasta us$ 25).


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 19, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Vaya que tienen cosas interesantes...  ¿Procedimiento de compra?
> 
> Saludos!


Tienes 2 opciones:
1) Buscas esta misma tienda por eBay
2) Compras directamente desde esta pagina

Luego
Cancelas con PayPal y esperas aproximadamente 1 mes a que llegue la mercancia... (El procedimiento de pago como la tardanza en llegar los componentes es la misma por cualquiera de las 2 paginas, el caso "1" es para los paranoicos que prefieran comprar con el respaldo de eBay.


----------



## ilcapo (Oct 25, 2010)

seaarg dijo:


> Yo compre por eBay a China. Los productos llegaron sin problemas pero tardan mas o menos 1 mes. Incluso uno de us$ 60 paso la aduana sin mas (andan bastante abiertos estos tiempos, pero es hasta us$ 25).



Los compras de igual forma que en mercado libre?? o necesitas tarjeta de credito ?? saludos!!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 25, 2010)

juanma dijo:


> Buenas, hay interesados (en argentina) en formar algun grupo de compras para componentes en el exterior?
> 
> Calculo que nos va a ser mas barato si nos organizamos y hacemos el encargo como uno solo...


Ojo con eso:
Mientras lo que venga de afuera sea claramente para uso particular (unos pocos transistores, o pocos de cualquier cosa), no hay drama, aplica la franquicia de los US$25 y pagás el 50% sobre eso.

Ahora... Si se sospecha que es para reventa o negocio (digamos que traés de a 10 los componentes), entonces tenés que figurar como importador o no los entrás.

Inscribirse como importador es algo casi imposible para los mortales comunes como nosotros (tramiterío interesante y un depósito de US$30000 o algo así como garantía). Definitivamente, las compras comunitarias no van bien en este caso.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 25, 2010)

Para los que vivan un Venezuela, pueden perdir las cantidades que quieran, siempre y cuando el monto total (mercancia + envio) no exceda de los US $100,00 o de lo contrario les caera el impuesto de nacionalización, que si no me equivoco es el 65% del valor total.


----------



## ilcapo (Oct 26, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Ojo con eso:
> Mientras lo que venga de afuera sea claramente para uso particular (unos pocos transistores, o pocos de cualquier cosa), no hay drama, aplica la franquicia de los US$25 y pagás el 50% sobre eso.
> 
> Ahora... Si se sospecha que es para reventa o negocio (digamos que traés de a 10 los componentes), entonces tenés que figurar como importador o no los entrás.
> ...



hola cacho,,, en caso de querer hacer un negocio, supongo que hay que contactar con un importador,,,, tenes idea que cuanto te cobran los despachantes de aduana por "hacerte la gamba" y buscar en aduana el paquetito  ,, saludos !


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

> ......aduana por "hacerte la gamba".....



Ha visto usted a "don billetín"?

Homer Jay Simpson

Saludos

agucasta


----------



## Cacho (Nov 1, 2010)

ilcapo dijo:


> ...tenes idea que cuanto te cobran los despachantes de aduana...


No, ni idea.
Fijate en la Aduana de tu localidad qué encontrás, quizá tengas suerte.

Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Para los que vivan un Venezuela, pueden perdir las cantidades que quieran, siempre y cuando el monto total (mercancia + envio) no exceda de los US $100,00 o de lo contrario les caera el impuesto de nacionalización, que si no me equivoco es el 65% del valor total.


Es menos Ratmayor, Todo depende del Articulo, hace tiempo traje una laptop de Ebay, todo lo hicieron ellos Compra ,flete, nacionalización, etc .. Me cobraron 40$ por el envio y 15% por lo demás (impuestos) y la laptop me costo 180$, 180*1.15+40 = 247$ claro al cambio parale** pero me salio mucho mas barata que Aquí


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 2, 2010)

Hay veces que Ebay publica objetos con envío gratis. Eso sirve para envío a Argentina también?
La verdad, no entiendo mucho inglés.. :S

Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Nov 2, 2010)

Algunas cosas tienen envío gratis a Argentina y otras no, depende de cada publicación.
De todas formas, volvés a caer en el "asuntito" de la Aduana. Ahí puede encarecerse mucho la cosa.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 3, 2010)

narcisolara_21 dijo:


> Es menos Ratmayor, Todo depende del Articulo, hace tiempo traje una laptop de Ebay, todo lo hicieron ellos Compra ,flete, nacionalización, etc .. Me cobraron 40$ por el envio y 15% por lo demás (impuestos) y la laptop me costo 180$, 180*1.15+40 = 247$ claro al cambio parale** pero me salio mucho mas barata que Aquí


Gracias por la aclaratoria. 



agucasta89 dijo:


> Hay veces que Ebay publica objetos con envío gratis. Eso sirve para envío a Argentina también?
> La verdad, no entiendo mucho inglés.. :S
> 
> Gracias


Solo es valido para USA. En caso que uses el servicio de buzones que te dan una direccion en USA, el "Free Shipping" unicamente será hasta llegar a esa dirección, desde allí hasta tu casa si tienes que pagar el envio. 

Aunque eso es medio engañoso, por ejemplo, sale un producto que vale US $ 0,99 + US $ 3,00 de envio y luego el mismo vendedor coloca el mismo producto en US $ 3,99 y mas abajo dicen "Free Shipping". En realidad sigues tu pagando el envio, solo que no te reflejan el monto del envio como tal sino que es sumado al monto total del producto.

Saludos...


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 3, 2010)

Gracias Ratmayor. Entonces me abstengo de ofertar en vano. Se agadece.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 7, 2010)

Lo problemas que siempre se pueden sucitar son:

1) Articulos prohibidos (Explosivos, Quimicos, Perecederos, etc).
2) Articulos sin factura de compra (Cuando compren exijan siempre su factura de compra adjunto con el producto).


----------



## ernestogn (Dic 18, 2010)

ya vieron este osciloscopio digital de mano ? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.39749 

,, yo compre el año pasado un telefono tipo HTC, bastante bien, costo poco mnas de 110 dolares llego en un mes y con una estampilla de valor declarado 8 dolares!!!! , devido a este dato no pago inpuestos al llgar , sino  aca en argentina te pueden llegar a cobra hasta el 50% del valor declarado , p
pero con estas cosas raras medio como que depende del criterio de quien te atiende en la aduana..


----------



## electroconico (Feb 10, 2011)

Acabo de comprar potenciometros duales ( stereo) en ebay .

10 potenciometros por $6 dolares con envío incluído.

El enlace aquí


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 10, 2011)

Mi viejo compró un celular de 100 dólares con WiFi, GPS, Bluetooth, Dual Sim, etc, y se lo enviaron gratis también desde la página www.focalprice.com 
Muy bueno


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 10, 2011)

ernestogn dijo:


> ya vieron este osciloscopio digital de mano ? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.39749


Yo compré uno de esos el año pasado, es simpatico y comodo, aunque no es muy rapido (1Mhz). Pero si que es excelente para alardear con tus colegas 



electroconico dijo:


> Acabo de comprar potenciometros duales ( stereo) en ebay .
> 
> 10 potenciometros por $6 dolares con envío incluído.
> 
> El enlace aquí


 Tambien me anoto... (Si no llegan no solo perderas tu  )


----------



## ibdali (Feb 10, 2011)

hola, cuento un poco mi experiencia, en cuanto al tema de costos aduaneros y demás.(argentina)

El tema es así, vos compras al chino y el tipo te lo envía, si no cobra gastos de envío ya es cosa de él, dependiendo del vendedor, te cobrará o no.

Ahora, cuando llega al país te lo llevan hasta el correo principal de tu ciudad. Ahí la aduana decide, por cuestión de azar, que paquete es revisado y cual no, en general se fijan en el tamaño y peso. Si deciden no revisar tu paquete, directamente llega a tu casa y no pagas ningún costo aduanero.

Ahora, si deciden que tu paquete será revisado, te llegará a tu casa un papel que dice que tu paquete debe pasar por aduana, en tal caso, tenes que ir hasta la aduana, en general se encuentra directamente en el correo, ahi te hacen pagar $5 por tramites. Después de esperar un rato te hacen pasar y te abren el paquete delante tuyo.......

Aquí puede haber dos casos;

*En el interior del paquete se encuentra algún tipo de factura:*En este caso pasarán a cobrarte el %50 del total que diga esa factura, no puedes poner ninguna excusa, te cobran el %50 del total y listo, no importa si la factura corresponde con lo que trae el paquete.Tampoco se puede declarar a un valor muy bajo, porque se dan cuenta y pasas al caso dos:

*En el interior del paquete no hay ningún tipo de factura:*En este caso ellos deciden, según su criterio, mejor dicho como les de la gana, si lo que trae el paquete vale mas de 25 dolares, en el caso que ellos decidan que el valor es menor a 25 dolares, te vas a tu casa sin pagar un solo peso. Pero si ellos dicen que vale mas de 25 dolares te cobraran el %50 del total que ellos estipulen . Sino no pagas lo que dicen, no te lo podes llevar, simple, así te quieran cobrar 500 dolares se los tenes que pagar.:enfadado:


En general los paquetes menores de 2kg no son revisados. Hay gente que tiene suerte y envía algo de 6kg y llega sin pagar(me paso) y otras veces, por algo de 4kg te revisan(también me paso).

Igualmente la mayoría no son revisados, pero uno se tiene que hacer la idea que si te toca, a pagar....................

Una última aclaración, no se pueden traer en un mismo paquete cantidades muy grandes de un mismo objeto, porque se considera cantidad comercial, y los costos son mayores, pero esto es para quien importa cantidades muy grandes.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 10, 2011)

Ibdali, de qué parte de Argentina sos? Yo soy de Córdoba Capital, y mi viejo compró ya un celular, y como llegó, yo encargué (antes de ayer) 3 controles + 3 _nunchuck_ para la Nintendo Wii (total 25 U$S).
Vos creés que me van a hacer pagar el 50% de esa compra una vez que llegue? Y encima tengo que ir hasta la aduana a buscarlo?


----------



## ibdali (Feb 10, 2011)

por el peso no creo que pase por aduana, pero si te llega el papel que dice que tenes que pasar por aduana, prepara el %50 de lo que salen, porque te lo van a cobrar.La aduana generalmente  esta en el correo.
soy de mendoza


----------



## KarLos! (Feb 14, 2011)

Disculpen alguien que sabe cuanto es el limite en dolares de un producto a importar en mexico, no quiero pedir algo para que me lo quiten en la aduana y pagar mas

Saludos!


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 15, 2011)

Hola. El límite no es el precio en dólar. Es el peso. Aproximadamente 2kg. en adelante, son controlados en aduana, por ende, se paga el 50% arriba del producto.
Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 15, 2011)

Creo que se refiere al costo maximo, por lo menos aqui, si te excedes de los u$100, debes pagar impuestos de nacionalización...


----------



## ernestogn (Feb 15, 2011)

Aqui tengo entendido que son $25 dolares por persona por año , despues te cobran el 50%, aunque los chinos por hay se ponen las pilas y te ponen valor declarado 2 mangos y pasas , donde mejor pasa es si te toca de oficina de correo la del correo central alla buenos aires,.

yo traje un movil chino de 90 dolares , y fino con factura de 8 dolares y paso como tren.

pero se que depende mucho del aduanero.

Aqui, en Argentina tengo entendido que son $25 dolares por persona por año , despues te cobran el 50%, aunque los chinos por hay se ponen las pilas y te ponen valor declarado 2 mangos y pasas , donde mejor pasa es si te toca de oficina de correo la del correo central alla buenos aires,.

yo traje un movil chino de 90 dolares , y fino con factura de 8 dolares y paso como tren.

pero se que depende mucho del aduanero


----------



## KarLos! (Feb 15, 2011)

Pues por lo que encontré en la pagina de la aduana de México, no se cobra impuestos mientras lo que importes sea enviado por servicio postal y no sea para la comercialización.



> Requisitos para importación y exportación en México.
> 
> Las personas que deseen traer mercancías a territorio nacional o enviarlas a otro país deben cumplir con diversos requisitos
> 
> ...



Saludos!


----------



## ibdali (Feb 15, 2011)

Hola, no es verdad eso de que lo declaras a un valor menor y pasa................., si pasa solo fue por suerte, si te lo agarran seguro te cobran y mas si haces ese tipo de cosas.

he visto a un tipo que importo un equipo transmisor ha un valor declarado menor, y estaba declarado como "juguete", lo agarraron y pago $1500 para retirarlo.

acá en las fotos muestro algunas cosas que hay que pagar,

en la primera es el costo del trámite $5;

en la segunda es el costo de almacenaje $4, esto es por cada día de almacenaje, en mi caso solo un día;

en la tercera es el "aforo", donde se ve claramente que tuve que pagar $570, que corresponden al total del valor de lo que traje, menos 25 dolares, y a eso le aplicaron el %50. En ese envío eran 6.2kg.

y en la última el papel que te dan diciendo " tu envío sufrió daños, sepa disculpar":enfadado::enfadado:

saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 15, 2011)

KarLos! dijo:


> Pues por lo que encontré en la pagina de la aduana de México, no se cobra impuestos mientras lo que importes sea enviado por servicio postal y no sea para la comercialización.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!



Yo compro atraves de Newark México con la ventaja de que ellos ven todo referente a impuesto, ya que te lo pasan gratis cuando pasas el mínimo de compras (En realidad, los precios son un poco caros, por eso tienen muchas facilidades ).

Saludos!

Desde el Puerto de Coatza


----------



## KarLos! (Feb 15, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo compro atraves de Newark México con la ventaja de que ellos ven todo referente a impuesto, ya que te lo pasan gratis cuando pasas el mínimo de compras (En realidad, los precios son un poco caros, por eso tienen muchas facilidades ).
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Desde el Puerto de Coatza



Si ya habia visto esa pagina esta buena para comprar componentes, pero ¿como es la forma de pago?

Lo que yo quiero comprar es un minitaladro-dremel de www.dealextreme.com que vale 22U$S, y aca donde vivo te los dejan caer entre $500 y $600 pesos mexicanos el doble de lo que cuestan alla!, ya busque bien y el limite del costo del producto a importar en México son 50U$S eso es lo que vi en esta >Pagina< que es la de la aduana de México

Saludos desde el "Puerto" de Tuxpan Veracruz.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 16, 2011)

En esa página, lo primero es hablar por teléfono. Ahí te atienen buenisimo! (Un cliente potencial ni el dope se les escapa) Y pides que te den de alta con ellos para poder hacer las primeras compras. Luego te mandan a que llenes papeleo por correo electrónico y listo!. Puedes hacer tus carritos de compras y después se los puedes enviar a un representante de ventas para que te haga la cotización correspondiente y a la espera de colocar la orden.

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico (Feb 28, 2011)

electroconico dijo:


> Acabo de comprar potenciometros duales ( stereo) en ebay .
> 
> 10 potenciometros por $6 dolares con envío incluído.
> 
> El enlace aquí



Pues ya me llegaron los potenciometros duales junto con otros conectores de otro vendedor.

Ahora si a disfrutar 

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 28, 2011)

A mi me llegaron fue los IR2153  ahora lo que falta es TIEMPO para armar la fuente de mnicolau


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 28, 2011)

electroconico dijo:


> Pues ya me llegaron los potenciometros duales junto con otros conectores de otro vendedor.
> 
> Ahora si a disfrutar
> 
> Saludos!



Pero esos poten se ven tan comunes como los que venden en todo México... ¿Fue por el precio?


----------



## electroconico (Feb 28, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pero esos poten se ven tan comunes como los que venden en todo México... ¿Fue por el precio?



Pues yo no los pude conseguir en en el centro , por lo menos en AG y en otras tiendas que compro.

Saludos!


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 19, 2011)

Esto me vino de Hong Kong, eBay sin tracking. Tardó un mes

























Productos= 30 leds blancos, 5 verdes, 5 rojos, 4 blanco cálido, 4 azules y 2 amarillos 
Acá lo compré
http://cgi.ebay.com/50-pcs-5mm-Roun...ltDomain_0&hash=item1c16f56e09#ht_3143wt_1014


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> A mi me llegaron fue los IR2153  ahora lo que falta es TIEMPO para armar la fuente de mnicolau


Eres de Venezuela? Si es asi, cual ha sido tu experiencia general con las compras pagas? Todo lo que he recibido del exterior viene en calidad de gift (regalo; no he realizado compras ).

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 20, 2011)

anthony123 dijo:


> Eres de Venezuela? Si es asi, cual ha sido tu experiencia general con las compras pagas? Todo lo que he recibido del exterior viene en calidad de gift (regalo; no he realizado compras ).


Sip, de Puerto La Cruz especificamente , la verdad he tenido buenas experiencias pidiendo componentes via eBay, lo unico es que tarda aproximadamente un mes, pero a travéz de esa pagina fue que pedi los IR2110 para armar el amplificador clase d de ejtagle y IR2153 y los nucleos para armar la SMPS de mnicolau, aparte de uno que otro lote de transistores para mis proyectos personales en audio y la verdad es que los componentes son demas de baratos y de muy buena calidad. Saludos paisano....


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Todo un lujazo, me alegra escuchar eso. Aqui en Cumaná ni se me ocurrio si quiera pensar que podria encontrarlo (el IR2110). Estuve leyendo que en margarita (una tienda en el Boulevar Gomez) los tiene, me tocará ver como hago el contacto.

Con respecto al envio, lo traes por USPS (UnitesState Postal Service) o por Liberty?

Saludos colega.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 20, 2011)

Casualmente estoy viendo en Cumaná, cuando desees te das un paseo al C.C. Cumaná Plaza, estoy trabajando alli de servicio tecnico en Digital PC 

Con respecto al envio no uso nada de eso!  uso TransExpress que es un socio comercial de domesa para traer cosas grandes y/o pesadas y Mail, Box and Etc para importar cosas pequeñas.

Si deseas saber mas, lee este post que creé por aqui... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/compras-ebay-tutorial-50135/


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Casualmente estoy viendo en Cumaná, cuando desees te das un paseo al C.C. Cumaná Plaza, estoy trabajando alli de servicio tecnico en Digital PC


 
Que EXCELENTE noticia.. Esta semana me paso por alla.

Por otro lado, esos IR ya se han convertido en una pesadilla para mi: a pesar de su versatilidad el mercado de Cumaná no se halla atraido por la innovacion, solo por la costrumbre y los pendrives (Don Marco jajaja )

Saludos


----------



## electroconico (Mar 22, 2011)

¿Qué hay de comprar osciloscopio o multimetro ?

Alguién sabe que tanto seria de aduana para Mexico. Hay buenos precios en esa pagina dealExtreme.http://www.dealextreme.com/p/rigol-...nnel-digital-color-storage-oscilloscope-30573

Por ejemplo un osciloscopio de $400 dolares :/


----------



## KarLos! (Mar 22, 2011)

En la pagina de la Aduana de Mexico esta toda la informacion, si tu compra en menor de los $50 dolares no pagas nada, pero si los pasa tienes que pagar impuestos que son 16% del valor del producto o mas depende de los que quieras pedir o te tomen el producto como si fuera pirateria.



> La tasa indicada en el párrafo anterior es aplicable a todas las mercancías excepto bebidas con contenido alcohólico y cerveza, alcohol, alcohol desnaturalizado, cigarros con y sin filtro, puros y tabaco labrado, calzado, talabartería, peletería artificial, prendas y accesorios de vestir y demás artículos textiles confeccionados, que tienen una tasa más alta.
> 
> Bebidas con contenido alcohólico y cerveza con una graduación alcohólica de hasta 14° G.L.	76.98%
> Bebidas con contenido alcohólico y cerveza con graduación alcohólica de más de 14° G.L. y hasta 20° G.L.	82.17%
> ...



Saludos!


----------



## robot (Abr 25, 2011)

Hola!
Recientemente pedi micros de prueba en freescale los cuales eran un regalo y solo cobraban el envio el cual me costo 5 dolares, lo cual considere muy barato; en estos dias trataba de conseguir los componentes de montaje superficial para un circuito pero no los encontre en Medellin Colombia que es donde vivo, ni siquiera en Bogota (la capital) entonces me decide comprarlos en Farnell pero el envio a colombia me costo 18 libras cuando los componentes valian solo 23 libras (de echo aun asi me sale mas barato o al mismo precio el circuito que un vendedor queria venderme ya hecho). Dejando de lado las historias las preguntas concretas son: que paginas de venta de circuitos electronicos tienen un precio de envio barato a Colombia? Que método de envio utiliza freescale pues en farnell hay una opcion de poner formas de envio diferente a UPS y me gustaria utilizar la forma que utilizo freescale? Que recomiendan para conseguir componentes simples que no se consiguen en colombia por medio de internet?
De antemano muchas Gracias


----------



## Calazan (Jun 11, 2011)

nesecito una alluda estoy arreglando una UPS y tiene un transistor dañado es el 907A no lo hay cual le sirve de remplaso por favor indiqueme cual es le intalo gracias


----------



## Norberto (May 15, 2012)

Hoy mayo 2012 hay forma de traer algo de afuera? osciloscopio, circuitos integrados?.
Alguien sabe si hay paginas de compra de componentes que utilice wester union?


----------



## Neodymio (May 15, 2012)

Norberto dijo:


> Hoy mayo 2012 hay forma de traer algo de afuera? osciloscopio, circuitos integrados?.
> Alguien sabe si hay paginas de compra de componentes que utilice wester union?



Si, tranquilamente.
Te recomiendo que utilices Paypal.


----------



## Norberto (May 15, 2012)

pero para paypal necesito tarjeta de credito y no tengo


----------



## Neodymio (May 15, 2012)

Escuché que podés sacar una tarjeta recargable, el problema con Western Union es que si te cagan, la plata no vuelve.


----------



## josealfredo84 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lo primero dar las gracias.

Compre un producto en Chine y me llego otra cosa que no se lo que es. ¿alguien me puede decir que es eso?

Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## YIROSHI (Jun 5, 2012)

Compañero eso es un RGB 16 Colors High Power Led, y por el tamaño del disipador yo diria que es de 10W, que fue lo que pediste

Saludos.


----------



## josealfredo84 (Jun 5, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero eso es un RGB 16 Colors High Power Led, y por el tamaño del disipador yo diria que es de 10W, que fue lo que pediste
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias amigo, me llego por error este producto. Saludos.


----------



## proteus7 (Ene 11, 2013)

aqui les dejo otra pagina para comprar componentes electronico

www.ozparts.com

www.suntekstore.com

www.goodluckbuy.com  (he encontrado buenas y malas referencia en google)

en esta ultima he visto que venden amplificadores clase con el irs2092 de 700w que en mi caso yo si compraria por cuestiones de que en mexico aveces es dificil conseguir ciertos componentes


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2013)

Agregué algunas direcciones a la Wiki:


http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#china_servicio_freeshiping_envio_sin_cargo

Colaboraciones: *!! Bienvenidas ¡¡*


----------



## proteus7 (May 17, 2013)

he encontrado otras paginas y se ve que estan buenas la busco y las posteo


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 6, 2013)

Lo malo de estas compras a China free shipping es la larga espera para que lleguen, y eso si no los separan en varios envíos. Todavía estoy esperando una linterna UV que compre en DX hace casi tres meses.


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hola Andrés, yo he comprado en China con envío gratis, y después de muchos días de no llegar mi mercancía, me puse a investigar y resultó que mi compra llevaba muchos días reposando aquí en Colombia.  Como el envío es gratis, ellos le entregan aquí en Colombia al correo postal más barato que encuentren.  Como ya sabrás, el correo nacional ahora es http://www.4-72.com.co/  Nada pierdes con intentar ingresando tu número de guía allí para ver si lo tienen ellos.

Saludos!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 6, 2013)

Paisano, creo que doy por perdido ese ultimo envío, notificaré a DX para que me reembolsen ese valor. Con 4-72 ya he tenido varios disgustos, el ultimo fue un celular que importe desde USA y que se perdió en el camino, duré casi dos meses exigiendo la devolución del dinero.


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Jun 7, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Con 4-72 ya he tenido varios disgustos ...



Ahh!! yo creí que era el único.  El servicio de correos chino es más o menos bueno y cumplido; todo muy bien, hasta que la compra llega a manos de estos personajes.   Después de darme cuenta que ellos tenían mi compra desde hacía unos 15 días, me demoré como 8 días 'peliando' con ellos para lograr que me entregaran mi mercancía y no permitieron que yo fuera a recogerla.  Si lo que uno compra vale la pena, es mejor pagarle un transporte decente.  Esa fue mi última compra con "Envío Gratis"

Saludos!

PD. Espero que le den solución pronto a tu problema.

Bernardo


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 7, 2013)

Los problemas con 4-72 son mas comunes de los que parece, a un conocido le cambiaron unas cámaras que compro en amazon y se lo remplazaron por un libro, en ese caso como que tenían en la mira al empleado de 4-72, porque en dos semanas le devolviendo el dinero.

Uso también a coordinadora para importar desde USA, con ellos he tenido problemas menores, como una caja toda golpeada pero con el contenido intacto, y la vez que se les olvido enviarme un producto consolidado.


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hola Andrés, ahora para mis compras desde China, prefiero usar a DHL y sin problemas hasta ahora.  Para compras en USA, opté por usar un buzón de esos donde le mandan las cosas a uno a Miami y luego de ahí te las envían a tu casa.  Es muy rápido y seguro, pero nunca te escapas de los impuestos, ya que parte del servicio es que ellos mismos se encargan de pasarlos por la aduana.

Saludos!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 8, 2013)

Hola Paisano, ¿Has probado enviar desde China al courier en Miami?, creo que así debe ser mas barato que traerlo por DHL, y mas si lo traes por 4-72 que esta exento de impuestos si el paquete pesa menos de 2000 gramos.

Saludos.


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hola Andrés, la verdad es que no he probado como dices, porque en esas páginas chinas no te dan sino la opción de envío directo a Colombia.  La próxima vez, voy a buscar a ver si veo opciones de enviar el paquete a Miami, o seguramente si les escribo diciéndoles que necesito el envío para allá, ellos me dirán cuanto cuesta.  Igual te cuento que el buzón en Miami que yo uso que es CourierBox, no es tan barato ya que ellos mismos hacen el transporte.  También te cuento que no les gusta mucho, cuando uno les pide que esperen a que les lleguen varios paquetes al buzón para que te los envíen juntos.  En resumen, se me hace algo costoso el uso de ese buzón, pero muy seguro y por eso es el que más utilizo.  Con 4-72 "a metros" como dicen ustedes en el Valle.

Saludos!


----------



## MarioG (Ago 19, 2013)

Desde hace ya un tiempo, Western Union Argentina, no hace mas transferencias de dinero a China. Esto presenta un problema para los argentinos que 
compran productos en sitios chinos cuyo medio de pago es W.Union.
Tranmoney.net desarroló un sistema que permite a este público volver a efectuar dichas compras.
El mecanismo es muy simple:
Hay que registrarse, y en back office hay una sección donde completando un formulario inicia la operación del envío del dinero. Uno puede enviar
el dinero a tranmoney por transferencia bancaria o mismo por W.Union, completa los datos del destino del dinero (tienda china) y ellos lo 
envían. Luego te envian por mail elcodigo de 10 digitos de el envío de W.Union para que uno haga el seguimiento y reclame la compra.

El link del sitio: http://www.tranmoney.net/

Espero les sea útil la info.

Saludos
Mario


----------



## ilcapo (Ago 26, 2013)

el maximo es $25 y el minimo ? para probar a ver si funciona ...


----------



## proteus7 (Ago 26, 2013)

otra pagina china

www.fastcardtech.com

www.ledshoppe.com


----------



## zhaodannada (Sep 10, 2013)

hola, he visto la pagina de Dealextrema, me gustaria saber los transportes de todos los productos son gratuitos? aunque no he comprado aca, he comprado unas veces en newbuybay.com. aunque su transporte es barato, siempre me cobra. de veras es gratuito en dealextreme?


----------



## proteus7 (Sep 10, 2013)

zhaodannada dijo:


> hola, he visto la pagina de Dealextrema, me gustaria saber los transportes de todos los productos son gratuitos? aunque no he comprado aca, he comprado unas veces en newbuybay.com. aunque su transporte es barato, siempre me cobra. de veras es gratuito en dealextreme?



si es gratuito siempre  cuando escojas el el envio gratuito, ellos te dan la opcion  de que tipo de envio quieres yo he comprado y  siempre escojo el envio gratuito pero si quieres que tu paquete te lo envien por otra paqueteria te cobran pero   dealextreme maneja por default el freeshiping


----------



## zhaodannada (Sep 10, 2013)

gracias por la informacion


----------



## juancaes (Sep 12, 2013)

Y tinydeal esta tienda como es? buena o mala, he visto las mensajes en taringa y facebook. Cuales tiendas online son mejores en china?


----------



## ilcapo (Nov 16, 2013)

hola gente del foro, hace como 3 meses que compre unos pics bien baratos en china pero ni noticias, segun vi en la TV hay que retirarlo en el correo porque Correo Argentino esta colapsado y no te envia a Domicilio ( un afano de paso , porque el chino pagó para que llegue a domicilio)  mi pregunta es : que papel tengo que presentar en el correo argentino para que me entreguen el paquete ?? gracias


----------



## proteus7 (Nov 16, 2013)

huy que mala suerte. yo, aqui. donde. vivo solo basta con. ir a recogerlo. das tu name. y una. identificación. y listo. por cierto cuanto te costaron y en que. pagina los pediste?


----------



## chincualo (Nov 8, 2014)

HOla les agradeceria me ayudaran, estoy interesado en comprar una tarjeta de Texas instruments,la Tiva C, desde su tienda; Pero tengo un par de duda que no he podido aclarar necesito saber si cobran comisiones, impuestos, etc?
Soy de México, Gracias. ...


----------



## LittleBastard (Nov 11, 2014)

chincualo dijo:


> HOla les agradeceria me ayudaran, estoy interesado en comprar una tarjeta de Texas instruments,la Tiva C, desde su tienda; Pero tengo un par de duda que no he podido aclarar necesito saber si cobran comisiones, impuestos, etc?
> Soy de México, Gracias. ...


Pagas el envió no recuerdo cuanto es pero son algunos dolares no gran cosa, nada de impuestos de aduana mientras no excedas 50 dolares.


----------



## chincualo (Nov 13, 2014)

LittleBastard dijo:


> Pagas el envió no recuerdo cuanto es pero son algunos dolares no gran cosa, nada de impuestos de aduana mientras no excedas 50 dolares.



Gracias por responder, crees que me convenga comprar una tarjeta de 12 dollares directamente con TI o comprarla acá en México por casi 30 dollares.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 15, 2014)

!! Hola a todos , saludos cordeales desde Brasil !!, no se que se passa por cada pais , pero aca desafortunadamente lo "Chino" cunple con su parte o sea el envia mui rapidamente (ligero) lo que vende ( que puede sener o no de buena qualidad , pero eso no es haora eso lo caso discutido) y lo real problema ( ao menos aca en Brasi es) quando la mercadoria chega en nuestro pais  demora hasta dos meses o mas para sener conferida y enbiada a nuestra casa por los correos ( eso quando lo proprio correo "afana" nuestra conpra) y incluso lo que aclaro aca ya fue materia de denuncia en jornais de la TV.
Los Chinos trabajan como locos por 3 turnos ao dia  de 4 horas cada turno  incluso en los sabados!! .
Los Norte Americanos que se cuiden porque los Chinos estan comendo lo mundo por las estremidades , y una hora lo cerco si cierra , jajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajaj.
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## proteus7 (Nov 15, 2014)

chincualo dijo:


> HOla les agradeceria me ayudaran, estoy interesado en comprar una tarjeta de Texas instruments,la Tiva C, desde su tienda; Pero tengo un par de duda que no he podido aclarar necesito saber si cobran comisiones, impuestos, etc?
> Soy de México, Gracias. ...



un colega compro  en texas instruments una launchpad  y si le llego solo pago el envio  a contla tlaxcala y nada de impuestos saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 28, 2014)

¿Alguien de Argentina, ha comprado en el último mes en deal extreme? y ¿Cómo le fue?


----------



## coferni1999 (Jul 18, 2015)

Buenos dias si alguien de Argentina me puede decir que mecanismo existe para pagar en efectivo un compra dado que no posee tarjeta ni cuenta bancaria.
He leido una comentada aqui (no se si esta vigente) de Wester mediante una pagina que te tienes que registrar.
Agradesco cualquier tipo de recomendacion dado que nunca realice este tipo de opercion de compra.
Saludos.


----------



## ilcapo (Jul 20, 2015)

yo hice una compra de prueba a china por Ebay hace 3 meses y el traking se frenó hace 3 meses en Bs As, seguramente quedó retenido en la aduana, asi que me decidí por comprar lo que se consiga aca nomas


----------



## pandacba (Jul 20, 2015)

y por que no te llegaste para ver cual es el problema??? asi salis de duda


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 20, 2015)

ilcapo dijo:


> yo hice una compra de prueba a china por Ebay hace 3 meses y el traking se frenó hace 3 meses en Bs As, seguramente quedó retenido en la aduana, asi que me decidí por comprar lo que se consiga aca nomas




Ahhh
Ya entendí, *por eso la compra era de prueba*.

Es un buen dato, al menos se puede saber a que atenerse.


----------



## ilcapo (Jul 20, 2015)

lo que pasa es que me tendria que ir hasta bs as y ni se a donde queda la aduana si es que es ahi donde tengo que consultar y si hay alguien que te reciba etc.  Si era de prueba y compre solo 5 dolares asi que no vale la pena el costo del viaje. Si me llegaba bien compraba mas cosas pero bue,, estamos en el pais de la Cris


----------



## coferni1999 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ilcapo, la compra la pagas en efectivo ???
Que lastima, porque hay tanta difencia de costo, lo que yo queria comprar vale 4,60 dolares y aca menos de 400 pesos no lo conseguis !!
Gracias por el dato.
Saludos.


----------



## ilcapo (Jul 20, 2015)

no, lo pague con visa, en efectivo nunca lo intenté. Si es muchisima la diferencia debe ser por eso que no los dejan entrar si no se funden todos los locales en este pais !


----------



## cdsh (Ago 28, 2019)

Hola, quiero comprar una fuente de laboratorio, buscando me tope con esta pagina satkit y revisando vi que tienen esta fuente MLINK DPS3005 30V 5A, a muy buen precio el problema es que como no soy de España estoy pensado en importarla usando un courier, queria saber si es confiable esa página?, espero sus opiniones.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 28, 2019)

Nunca he comprado alli


----------



## mempun (Ago 28, 2019)

Sí, es totalmente fiable y muy conocida entre los técnicos españoles, pero... puestos a comprar podrías mirar eBay a ver que sale. Como estás en Venezuela igual podés comprar en Mercadolibre. El envío será más barato, se supone.


----------



## cdsh (Ago 28, 2019)

Hola, de hecho pregunto si esa tienda es confiable por ese motivo, he buscado por ebay, comparando precios me sale mas barata comprarla directamente en satkit 67USD, en ebay una similar me cuesta 85USD sin incluir el flete, con el flete incluido me terminaría costando unos 89USD comprandola en satkit, por ebay unos 105USD, comprarla por mercado libre venezuela me sale en 190USD sin incluir el flete


----------



## mempun (Ago 28, 2019)

No  sé, confirma coste del envío de Satkit de España a Venezuela, que dices que es 22USD, me parece muy poco para este envío internacional.


----------



## cdsh (Ago 28, 2019)

el envió desde España hasta Venezuela lo haría por esta empresa de envios CBOX,


----------



## mempun (Ago 29, 2019)

OK. Suerte.


----------

